# Best Free Noise Reduction Plugins?



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi!

I'm looking for an easy to use and effective free noise reduction plugin that goes beyond simple gating. I want to remove noise from solo strings and harp samples in my piece.

Some of my go to plugins are free ones, so maybe there is also such a great one for noise reduction.
In older versions there was a denoiser plugin in Cubase, but it disappeared, which I find infuriating! 

Thanks for recommendations!


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 17, 2019)

Unless it's super urgent, you might want to wait for the next sale for RX7 elements. It's often sold for $29.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 17, 2019)

The Waves X plugs are decent, but not the best. You might be able to pick up RX Elements on sale and it works pretty good. 

Mostly, though, you will lose some sound with a noise remover. It is hard to remove crackles and hum without removing some of the softer elements.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm a bit traumatized by Waves since I tried to install their plugins for demo purposes once and didn't manage to do it at all.  

I'm hoping there is a great free plugin, but 29$ for really solid is almost free.  So, I'll keep an eye out on RX7 elements.


----------



## Divico (Apr 17, 2019)

Reapers ReaFir is capable of noise reduction as far as I remember.


----------

